# POBEDA The man from U.N.C.L.E.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Found this over on *WUS. * :batman:

*HOLLYWOOD FILM DIRECTOR GUY RITCHIE CHOSE WATCH «POBEDA» FOR ARMIE HAMMER, WHO PLAYS ROLE OF AN AGENT OF THE KGB IN THE 1960S. THE FILM SHOWS AMERICA AND THE SOVIET UNION ON THE BRINK OF A SERIOUS CONFLICT, WHERE TWO OF A CITIZEN OF THESE COUNTRIES HAD TO UNITE IN A SINGLE COMMAND! *

*














*


----------

